# World Vape Expo - Miami



## Boktiet (25/11/16)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (27/11/16)

Thanks for sharing that @Boktiet

I may be a bit biased  but just looking at that Miami video - I think SA's VapeCon 2016 left them in the shadows in terms of "gees"


----------



## Boktiet (28/11/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing that @Boktiet
> 
> I may be a bit biased  but just looking at that Miami video - I think SA's VapeCon 2016 left them in the shadows in terms of "gees"


I agree @Silver, I am still upset that I had to miss VapeCon due to work but next year I will be taking leave in advance if we have another VapeCon.


----------



## Silver (28/11/16)

Boktiet said:


> I agree @Silver, I am still upset that I had to miss VapeCon due to work but next year I will be taking leave in advance if we have another VapeCon.



Oh no
Sad you couldnt make it 
It was such a lovely day indeed!


----------

